# ALL LES PAUL'S MUST GO: '78 standard 1.4k



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Too far for me but have at it!









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Would it be rude to message and ask if they just woke up from being in a coma for 15 years?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Probably a copy.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

tomee2 said:


> Would it be rude to message and ask if they just woke up from being in a coma for 15 years?


You might ruin your chance at getting the LP with that opening line


Thunderboy1975 said:


> Fake


Do enlighten us


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

crann said:


> You might ruin your chance at getting the LP with that opening line
> 
> Do enlighten us


i did already.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> i did already.


You went from "fake" to "probably a copy". What are you seeing?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

1978 Gibson Les Paul Standard - Willie's Guitars


Very scarce factory natural finish - none listed in the famous Gibson shipping totals book, but they made a few, presumably as special orders - 3-piece maple top with some random figure, non-sandwich Honduran mahogany body, 3-piece maple neck with volute and "Made in USA" stamp, bound Indian...




www.williesguitars.com


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Go bug the guy selling it 😂 report back.


Tremendous addition to the forum


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

crann said:


> Tremendous addition to the forum


Just go buy it.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Just go buy it.


Slow clap. Reading comprehension, first post "too far for me". Another stellar post by you!


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

🤣


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

crann said:


> Slow clap. Reading comprehension, first post "too far for me". Another stellar post by you!


😘


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> 1978 Gibson Les Paul Standard - Willie's Guitars
> 
> 
> Very scarce factory natural finish - none listed in the famous Gibson shipping totals book, but they made a few, presumably as special orders - 3-piece maple top with some random figure, non-sandwich Honduran mahogany body, 3-piece maple neck with volute and "Made in USA" stamp, bound Indian...
> ...


One of those "too good to be true" moments? You're lucky to find a used Studio for that money these days.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm more inclined to think fake ad to scam someone, but you never know. Might be the real deal.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> You're lucky to find a used Studio for that money these days.


Some flipper is going to have a field day...



tomee2 said:


> Might be the real deal.


For whatever reason I've seen a slew of great LPs listed way below market recently. The 1900 custom a forum member picked up comes to mind


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

If only wasaga beach wasn't 3000km from me...

Anyone know what @2manyGuitars is doing tomorrow? 

Hell even if it is fake, which honestly I don't think it is.... its a purdy one.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Wasaga ain't that far for me. An hour and a half maybe... I just have a funny feeling this isn't a legit 78 Gibby.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SWLABR said:


> Wasaga ain't that far for me. An hour and a half maybe... I just have a funny feeling this isn't a legit 78 Gibby.


I was just aiming for some colour commentary.... I cannot tell anything about Gibsons and wouldn't have the first clue.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> I was just aiming for some colour commentary.... I cannot tell anything about Gibsons and wouldn't have the first clue.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Body wood says "ash".

Is that correct? I know they made lots of changes during Norlin's ownership but I had a 78 and it was mahogany with a maple cap (pancake body).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Well its gone either way.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Oct 28, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Body wood says "ash".
> 
> Is that correct? I know they made lots of changes during Norlin's ownership but I had a 78 and it was mahogany with a maple cap (pancake body).


Some (many) Norlin-era Les Pauls had pancake bodies, but by '78 they were long gone. The pancake ended in '76, if I recall correctly... switching to solid mahogany with a maple cap.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Hmmm, same ad (ash and all) popped up this morning north of Montreal. I messaged and half an hour later got the “ad no longer exists” message. Seller was also named “Nancy” instead of “Wally”


----------



## 600Volt (Jan 25, 2016)

They have it listed in Quebec too. I messaged them first thing this morning. Must be a scam.


----------



## 600Volt (Jan 25, 2016)

600Volt said:


> They have it listed in Quebec too. I messaged them first thing this morning. Must be a scam.


Oops i missed the previous post. That's who i responded to as well, Nancy. Figured it was way too good to be true.


----------



## Axeman9216 (Mar 15, 2019)

I inquired on the original listing and recieved very quick replies until I began asking about fret wear and playability issues. There was no response after that


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

On the original ad, I sent a message that hinted I knew it was a scam to see what he’d do. The ad was deleted shortly afterwards.


----------

